# Bonding time question, adopted rescue dog



## edgeblur (May 20, 2021)

I trying to adopt an older dog, see desciption:  
"Emmie doesn't ask for much. She's a gentle, sweet, mellow girl in need of a compassionate, nurturing home where she will be loved and catered to. Emmie is friendly and quiet. Estimated year of birth is 2010 and her weight is around 55 lbs."
My question is if I can get her round now ( May 20) I will have a month to get to know each other, but I would have to board her June 24-27 (my daughters wedding) . I could go and see her during all those days. 
Or should I wait to pick her up until after June 27? I will talk to the dog pound but what are your thoughts?

I don't want to give this dog any separation anxiety.

Thanks for any thoughts


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Boarding her isn't likely to give her separation anxiety if she doesn't already have it. I would worry more about the stress a boarding situation can have on an elderly dog. Lots of dogs, strangers, and an unfamiliar location. Depending on the dog's general health and her response to a highly stimulating environment, I might choose to have her stay with a pet sitter in a chill home.

She might be perfectly fine being boarded in a facility, it just depends on the dog.


----------



## edgeblur (May 20, 2021)

Thanks, make sense.


----------



## Addctd2Dogs (May 11, 2021)

I've done both. The best results are when you can find somebody the dog knows to dog sit for you. Maybe even let the person take her for a few hours, or walks on a regular basis before they pet sit for her?


----------



## edgeblur (May 20, 2021)

Thanks. Very appreciated.


----------

